

Who is renewing aaronsw.com and twitting by aaronsw? - shayanbahal
http://who.is/whois/aaronsw.com

======
wmf
[http://www.aaronsw.com/2002/continuity](http://www.aaronsw.com/2002/continuity)
?

[https://twitter.com/sbp/status/523045128387457024](https://twitter.com/sbp/status/523045128387457024)

~~~
shayanbahal
So did the hard drive became available publicly?

~~~
boyaka
Did some Googling:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5048085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5048085)

Now I'm off to read the discussion myself

